# Calisthenics workout



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

I am now training using body weight exercises.., will be doing them every other day.

I will be using squats, chins/pull ups, press ups, and dips. Can anyone recommend numberof sets and reps per exercise?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

errr................a little more than you did last time?

bit of a tough thing to say when we don't know what you can do.

Try this

5-10 chins alternated with 20 press ups until you reach 50 chins then do 150 burpees as quickly as possible.

then puke. have a shower and go home


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

just until it really burns id say if your only using bodyweight...no point doing sets of ten if you could manage 50,hardly gonna be very taxing.


----------



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

can anyone recommend a good bodyweight training program that uses good progression through different bodyweight exercises?


----------



## big-tiddh (Dec 18, 2012)

google ' Convict Conditioning' has a good training system to master 1 arm press ups - pistol squats - handstand press ups etc. The book contains splits to build up strength for progression.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

james_benjamin said:


> can anyone recommend a good bodyweight training program that uses good progression through different bodyweight exercises?


Google littlebeastm he does very good training programmes for bodyweight enthusiasts

And watch his stuff on youtube very impressive


----------

